# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Pathfinder Psychic Rogue?

## Palanan

Is there an archetype or build that combines the spell list of a psychic with the abilities of a rogue?  For my purposes Im only looking within official Paizo material.

My lodestone here is the eldritch scoundrel, but I dont know if theres anything comparable for the psychic.  If there isnt, could the arcane casting of the eldritch scoundrel simply be swapped out for the psychics spell list?

----------


## Xei_Win_Toh

There's the Thought Thief archetype for the Arcane Trickster prestige class, for a Rogue/Psychic multiclass instead of Rogue/Wizard.

Depending on what you consider "the abilities of a rogue", you might be interested in the Psychic Detective archetype for the Investigator.

----------


## Rynjin

Seconding here that Psychic Detective is your best bet. Superior skill usage to Rogue, it still has "Sneak Attack", and psychic spellcasting. Same flavor, even if it's not Rogue precisely.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Xei_Win_Toh*
> _Depending on what you consider "the abilities of a rogue", you might be interested in the Psychic Detective archetype for the Investigator._





> Originally Posted by *Rynjin*
> _Seconding here that Psychic Detective is your best bet. Superior skill usage to Rogue, it still has "Sneak Attack", and psychic spellcasting. Same flavor, even if it's not Rogue precisely._


Ive never really looked into the investigator, but this archetype is very close to what I was thinking.

Just out of curiosity, would replacing arcane spells with psychic spells make for a workable psychic scoundrel?  And how would that match up against the psychic detective?  Im thinking about early levels in particular, since the eldritch scoundrel gets sneak attack a level before the psychic detective.

----------


## Rynjin

I think it would be significantly weaker, just because the overall Investigator package is stronger than Rogue and UnRogue.

However, converting a "Psychic Scoundrel" would not be difficult; they'd just pull from the Psychic list instead of the Sor/Wiz list. Just keep in mind that the Psychic list is mostly just a somewhat weaker Sor/Wiz list.

----------


## Palanan

Excellent, thanks.  Pretty much sold on the psychic detective.

----------


## Coeruleum

Dreamscarred Press

----------


## Rynjin

> Dreamscarred Press


I feel like if you're only going to go by the title of the thread and completely ignore the text in the OP your response could at least be a little more helpful than naming the publisher you mean and not the class (presumably Cryptic).

----------

